# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Trasvases >  El Plan de la cuenca del Segura desata la polémica entre los partidos aragoneses

## NoRegistrado

> El PSOE exige saber qué hará Rudi ante bofetada de Rajoy a favor del trasvase
> 
> Queremos saber qué va a hacer la DGA ante la apertura hacia el trasvase del Ebro, dice Sada.
>  El PSOE ha exigido saber qué van a hacer la presidenta de Aragón, Luisa Fernanda Rudi, y el consejero de Agricultura y Medio Ambiente, Modesto Lobón, ante la bofetada que les ha dado el jefe del Gobierno, Mariano Rajoy, a favor del trasvase del Ebro y contra de los intereses de la Comunidad.
> 
> Así lo ha indicado el portavoz del PSOE en las Cortes, Javier Sada, tras el Consejo Nacional del Agua celebrado en el que Aragón votó en contra del plan hidrológico del Segura porque abre la puerta a los trasvases.
> 
> No nos vale con votar que no en la Comisión del Agua y que siga adelante todo, sino que queremos saber qué va a hacer el Gobierno de Aragón ante la apertura hacia el trasvase del Ebro, ha aseverado Sada en un comunicado.
> 
> ...


http://www.ecodeteruel.tv/?p=45493
Muchos aragoneses se pensaban que la ley por la que han colado el memorándum que condena al Tajo a ser una alcantarilla no iba con ellos. Y ahora se dan cuenta de la cruda realidad.

Una vez conquistado el Tajo, ante la pasividad de los políticos regionales e incluso muchos ribereños y, por supuesto, la del resto de españoles, el próximo es el Ebro.

Nos vamos a divertir los próximos dos años.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

Nodoyuna banneado (17-ene-2014)

----------

